# le mot du jour



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

peccadillo


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

obfuscation prandial

[ May 31, 2004, 04:25 PM: Message edited by: MacDoc ]


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

quincunx


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

politician


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

a bon mot indeed
•••

Perhaps we should make the poster use the word OR have a daily - best mot - from the posts each day to up our language use by all of us.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Have you ever had a word or concept enter your consciousness from some mysterious source? It happens to me a lot. Consequently I seem to spend much of my life on a quest for the source of this word. Does it come through the aether? Are there small, invisible beings whispering in my ear? Is the Collective Unconscious urging me in some direction? Most often the mystery remains unsolved.

I thought succour might arise from the members of ehMacland - but, alas, all I received were more mysteries!  

Seriously, I simply felt it might be fun to throw out these words and see what kind of response there might be. I was not disappointed. The thread could continue on a couple of fronts: a free association list that grows spontaneously; the poster might invent some use for the word he/she submits; someone else might take any word and base a short composition on it. Dr G could correct our spelling, syntax and grammar. Their Worships could censor the content (risky).

Macdoc - do you recall a thread you started a few months ago soliciting members' thoughts about where we might be 50 years into the future? You encouraged us to stretch our neurons. i found mine to be stiff and uncoordinated. This thread may serve as a warm-up for the time when the topic arises again.

Doug - pentameter

...every sex toy toolkit should contain the battery- powered peccadillo. When applied...

Let 'er rip.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An anemic armadillo (if you have ever seen one in the Texas panhandle you shall know what I find humorous).


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Dr G - that is a pleasure I have been denied. I'm sure that peccadillos are abundant all through the state in these Republican times.


----------



## arminarm (Jan 12, 2002)

mot juste du jour ...... svp ....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

LGB, so much for Texas morality.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

.....mercy merci....


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

defenstrate (defenestration)


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

The peccadillo is a sub-class of the armadillo native to northern Mexico and the Southwestern United States. Due to a genetic deficiency, the creature is unable to utilize iron from its diet which results in a persistent anemic condition. The miserable beast is therefore fated to roam the Texas Panhandle and adjacent geographic regions in search of sponsorship for survival. Fortunately, Texas Republicans find their pale countenances quite appealing and have adopted them in large numbers as pets. The chosen pecadillos now loll around the dens of Republicans, dining on leftovers from Party fund-raising dinners. There has been a movement to have them declared the official mascot of the American Republican Party.

Such a comfortable existence is just not in the cards for the peccadillo. Homeland Security has declared that they, like all of God's creatures, must work for a living. HS is in the process of inducting peccadillos of both sexes between the ages of seventeen and forty-seven months into an intense training regime. Someone has discovered that these are very special creatures, possessing the ability to convert their pale little bodies into quantum vapour at the same time as developing flash memories of almost infinite capacities. The HS is currently stumbling after ways to train these magnificent assets into a useful tool. It is reported that not a few have been taught to waft themselves undetected into Personal Computers, where they situate themselves in the circuitry between the processor and the RAM, making mental notes of all electronic activity.

Everyone should note there is a total ban on export of peccadillos, and even armadillos, from America. Penalties for attempting to smuggle a single cell of these mammals out of the country are uniformly severe and inevitable - being sung to death with the National Anthem.

Clean your computers often and report any unusual aromas to the Canadian Security and Intelligence Service, c/o J. Chretien, Ottawa.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

obfuscate (happens a great deal in here)

(;->))

*Edit*
Whoops, I see it's already been mentioned. Mea Culpa.

How about:

concatenation

[ February 15, 2004, 08:43 PM: Message edited by: Max ]


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

syzygy


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"obfuscate (happens a great deal in here)"

Hey that was mine...get your own - and I even used it today


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

aphelion


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

tonsor


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

depilatory


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

dachshund (had to get this one in before midnight)


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

gesundheit


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

chutzpah


----------



## arminarm (Jan 12, 2002)

doxie moxie


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

routerfailuregoldarnedcheapsh*ti'vehaditgoodnight.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macello, any dachshund that would dig down nose first into a badger hole has REAL "doxie moxie".


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

extradition


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

dissembling


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Members of Parliament dissembled this morning to kick off the new session. Most members were in attendance and in fine form. Of course they are well trained and have lots of practice. Citizens unite!


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

work...with apologies to Sinc...


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

*Antidysestablishmentarianism* [n] Opposition to the disestablishment of the Church of England. Its more common use is an example of a long word.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Think Diffident.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

puppy poop (MannyP knows what I mean)


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

miasma


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

alliteration ...... and avoid getting Dr. G started again


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

ululate


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Dr. G:

Knee deep!  

(But it's worth it!)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

menschlichkeit (this is Yiddish meaning "true humanity and possessing real human dignity")

gonif (Yiddish for "thief")

We need less gonifs in government and more people who have a sense of menschlichkeit.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

rapscallion


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

varmint


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MannyP, and this too shall pass. Any picture updates????

Macdoc, alliteration/personification/symbolism/imagery. Add plot/setting/climax/resolution and we have the making of a new novel.

We could even ask Macnutt to undertake the edits.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

G: Actually, we have been taking lots of photos, but none on the digital camera.

I'll update my Doxie thread tonight or tomorrow with more pics—so we can save the others from Doxie-overload.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MannyP, there is no such thing as "Doxie Overload". If anyone objected to the few posts pertaining to doxies, I sure someone would have said something by now. After all, I have posted a few comments about my doxies and even had a person or two post their pics.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

discombobulate


----------



## arminarm (Jan 12, 2002)

discombobulated to the point of defenestration.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

penury


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

tintinnabulation


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

gorgonzola.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

dobbin


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

grex


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A supercilious civil servent who distributes subsidies of a spurious nature.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

persnickety


----------



## arminarm (Jan 12, 2002)

dibs


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

jettison


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

pandowdy


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

cheroot


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

unincorporated


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

prevaricator


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

alackaday


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*koyaanisqatsi*


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

I saw Naquoyqatsi and really liked it.

mellifluous


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

sassafras

Cheers


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

dervish

cheers, yourself!

(;->))


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

hornswoggled


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

rumball


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

eviscerate


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

abscission


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

charnel


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

eschew


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

corruscating


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

...the slim silver salmon swam swiftly across the stream...


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

lupine


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

crepuscular


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

crepuscular! Whoa, good one, man. ->))

Ennervating


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

monad


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

debouch

Cheers


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

sacrage


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

pantisocracy


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

chintz


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

cacaphonous


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

LGB, a cacaphonous cacaphony from Cranbrook.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Salutations to storm-subdued St. John's.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

debauch


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

codswallop


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

ingeminate


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

vim


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

As the last person buried in the snow here in St.John's cried out, "sic transit gloria mundi....sic itur ad astra" ("so passes away the glory of the world....thus one goes to the stars").


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

codicil


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

languor


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Doug, I was going to add a codicil to my will, leaving you one of the doxies, but I have fallen into a state of languorous lassitude. Good night moon, good night spoon, good night bat and ball, good night one and all.


----------



## godot (Jan 17, 2004)

> "obfuscate (happens a great deal in here)"
> 
> Hey that was mine...get your own - and I even used it today


eschew obfuscation


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

simulacrum


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

crudites

Cheers


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

sonorous


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

flatus


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

pulchritude


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

carom


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

id


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

oxymoron

see
http://www.ehmac.ca/cgi_bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=10&t=001811&p=5#000065


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

concatenate


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

pannose

Cheers


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey, Doug: I came up with 'concatenation' almost a week ago.

->))

Delve


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Oops.

quinquennium


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

S'awwright. I did the same thing to MacDoc near the beginning of this verbose thread.

dolorous.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

gerrymander


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

pernicious


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

undulate


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

dachshund (said with a German accent)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

gesundheit ....hope you feel better soon


----------



## godot (Jan 17, 2004)

galumph


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

porcine


----------



## NetMinder (Dec 15, 2003)

ululate


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

ungulate


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

bodacious


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

prolix


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

prolix! Good one.

octoroon


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

grice

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

verisimilitude


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

avuncular


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

saunter


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

voracious


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

vicarious


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

lozenge


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

anamorphic


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

excortiate


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You sure that's not excoriate


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Just testing. (;->)) Thanks for the crazy face all the same - good to know people are ready to pounce! (;->p)

jeremiad


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Puppies pounce on pop.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

ineluctable


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

A miniscule minnow makes a meagre meal.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

minatory


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

mendacity


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

meretricious


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

cumuliform


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

zenzizenzizenzic


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

catercorner

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

zenzizenzizenzic 
That tickles!

Referee! Is that a word?

demisemiquaver


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

It sure is a word, albeit one that is practically never used.

juratory


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

sentient


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Doug, if I am pronouncing the word your just posted, I think that is also the sound a fly makes when caught by a doxie.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

nice!

minaret


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Eager ehMax ate an excellent egg....then licked his lips and laughed.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

miminy-piminy


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

salacious


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

aGitaTi0n AgRAvAti0n

as in when Bell decideds to introduce a new voice dial service and wipes out 30 previously stored, trained names and numbers accumulated over 4 years...........without notifying me.    

= rEmuNeRaTIoN


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

zymurgy

(yum! 







)


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

tonsure


----------



## arminarm (Jan 12, 2002)

alacrity


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

lacuna


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

numbskulls

Cheers


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

frenetic


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

febrile


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

fractious


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

dithyrambic


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

fealty


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

firmament


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

feb-ru-ar-y


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

garrulous


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

logomachy


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

sessile


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

sedulous


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

lupine


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

querulous


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

perquisite


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

anti-Semitism


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

....with a lupine demeanor, LGB hunches over the keyboard and sedulously enters....snark.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

dervish


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

jabberwock


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

berdache


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

quotidean


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

quonk


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

supine


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

saturnine


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

squint


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

terne


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

talisman


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

adamantine


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

be

Cheers


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

HEY! Is anyone keeping score around here?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Doug, our team has 13 and their team has 2.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

chert


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

sine


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

cosine and tangent


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

gentrification

and ionisphere


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

mud and blood


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Doug -the scorekeeper's identity is unknown to anyone at ehMac and he/she has been sequestered. The final scores will be determined when we have exhausted the English language. That may be some time in 2007, so don't spend the prize money just yet, although the organizers are considering a small bonus for zenzizenzizenzic.

You may have noticed that Dr G and Max have accelerated the pace lately, so there might be an early finish sometime in late 2006.

I may prepare a summary of submissions to date but will not promise anything. The Webster's Third New International Dictionary (unabridged) claims a vocabulary of 450,000 words - we wouldn't want to miss any.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

toady


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

cacography


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

zephyr

&

collate


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

sirocco


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

recondite


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

cheiromancy

&

necromancy


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Them's some big guns you firing, man!
(;->))

chelate

salutary


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

LGB, at the rate of growth of the English language, we shall never end. This is a never ending journey into the realm of semantics. Of course, if we come close to all 660,000+ words in the English language, we could always switch to Yiddish, which has a habit of becoming part of our everyday language.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

The other thing we can expect is the steadily rising frequency of the following incidences:

A. Inadvertently 'poaching' one another's already-submitted words - I've done this once already, to MacDoc - and,

B. Equally innocently, repeating oneself.

repeating oneself.

(;->))

traduce.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

diurnal

&

paranomia


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

craven


demonstrative


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"A"

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

auk


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

derogatory

asp


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

ossification

poodle


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

pumice

collophon


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

prudential

coot


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Dr G - I agree. We have set an enormous task for ourselves. I am learning new and wonderful things, so, members willing and with ehMax's indulgence for bandwidth, I am in for the long haul. Imagine a grey and dignified Max or LGB or Doug or Sinc or DR G or Chris or Macdoc pounding out posts into their twilight years. 

We haven't even begun on meaning.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

augur

&

auger


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

xanthochroi

melanochroi


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

> Imagine a grey and dignified Max or LGB or Doug or Sinc or DR G or Chris or Macdoc pounding out posts into their twilight years.


And when our job is done, the universe will wink out of existence.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Ah, such enormous responsibility! Are we up to it?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

LGB --"Ready? Ay, ready!"

Actually, why would anyone want to post in this forum "in their twilight years"? As the Shang nears 3000 posts, I say we should all keep posting "beyond the grave". If that thread is able to attract so many posts, THIS thread should take us into the generation of computers that have neural implants sending out wi-fi communications to each other. Thus, I could flood you with thoughts/ideas about doxies and semantics, Macnutt/Macspectrum/Macdoc/et al could flood you with their ideas about various things hour after hour, day after day. Forget about SPAM clogging up servers. This is a direct form of communication. For, as MM said, "The message IS the medium."


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

penumbra

&

funambulism


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

luculent

Cheers


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I feel as if I have fallen behind. Do you guys ever pause to get some sleep?

(;->))

chalice

cloacal


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

somnambulist

insomniac


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

barrister

barnacle


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"... To die, to sleep; To sleep perchance to dream, ay, there's the rub; For in that
sleep of death what dreams may come When we have shuffled off this mortal coil...."


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

cassowary

cordite


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

razzle

rhubarb


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

mordant

motile


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

gumbo

gluon


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

hedonistic

horology


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

hormism

hoot


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

gabardine

gelignite


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

shlemiel shlimazl shmageggie


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

stalagmite
stalactite
steganography


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

ferruginous

&

quince


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

deleterious

daquiri


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

maven mazel tov megilla mish-mosh


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Dr.G., do you mean _the whole megilla_?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Doug, the Megilla is the book read on Purim, which tells the story of Esther, in GREAT detail. This is where the phrase "the whole megillah" comes from, meaning "a long complicated story".

I am trying to include Yiddish words that have come into common use by non-Yiddish speaking people.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

precinct

badinage


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

sojourn

torte


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

rictus

&

tontine


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

rivulet

totalitarianism


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

antebellum

&

heliocentric


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

abrosia

Cheers


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you mean a*mb*brosia, Sinc?

dour

ostentatious


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

No Max, "abrosia".

It means "fasting".

Cheers


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Ahh, thank you, Sinc. Serves me right for suspecting you of tripping up! (;->))

Demotion

scabrous


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

iconoclast


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

limpid

&

grandiloquence


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

liberal

laundry


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

bacciferous

Cheers


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

pernacious

venerable

sagacious

waft


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

logorrhea


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

trapezoidal


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

minimalist


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

cadge

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

opalesque


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

obstreperous


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

choochoo


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

constrain

bereft


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

decaudate

Cheers


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

eruct

&

imbue


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

pendulous

saracen


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

nacreous

niggle


----------



## NetMinder (Dec 15, 2003)

Whistle blower here

decaudate

Could not find this one.

Time to own up on this one, Sinc


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

decaudate = to deprive of the tail


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

soporific

wan


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

whelp

&

poltroon


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

catface

pussywillow


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

declension

declination

(I don't think these are duplicates!  )


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> Whistle blower here
> 
> decaudate
> 
> ...


decaudate = to deprive of the tail


Thanks LGB.

No further explanation needed.

Cheers


----------



## NetMinder (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, as a dog, this is not a pleasing thought. Next time I hear this one, I'll now know what is in mind.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

cerulean

slumgullion


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Netminder - beware the prowling decaudator.

ass

bush


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

misogamy

manhole


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Dr G - shlemiel shlimazl shmageggie

What does this mean? Sounds great.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

qua


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

quoth

&

epicene


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

saunter

derogate


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

qat

Cheers


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

jink

&

flisk


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

foliate

penumbra


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

zapata

(I have one)

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sorry, double post.

(Or three words)

Cheers


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't think anyone minds. (;->))

berber

smattering


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

mot mutt pit pat pun
nulify


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

descant

palimpsest


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

trepidation

preternatural


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

That would be nullify?

lickwid


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

divest

columnar


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

pomander

&

gewgaw


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

em

&

en


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

lagomorpha


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

mortice

salient


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

maladroit


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

hellion

portent


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

viscous

lobsided


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

cusp

&

lollygag


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

misanthropic

quorum


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

lollop

quack


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

quixotic

&

perambulator


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

oleophobic

octopus


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

sesquicentennial

phyrric


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

lambaste

piccolo


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

cormorant

glisten


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

adamantine

inflexible


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

chiarascuro

alizarin


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

crimson

impasto

Are we on a roll here Max, or what? I wonder when someone is going to combine all these concepts into an essay.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

skim

dollop


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Yo, LG! Now we be on an artistic theme. I'm a painter myself, so while it would be easy to enumerate all of the oils and acrylics currently sitting in my studio, best move on to other terms.

And by the way, to answer your rhetorical question - no, I don't think anyone could knit together all of the words of this one thread... save, perhaps, 100 monkeys.

(;->))

While I'm taking a breather here, know any Provenzanos in your fair town? I met a fellow who hailed from there, a guy named Bard Provenzano. His dad was an army guy and bush pilot, and he had a brother who was also a pilot. I met him in art skule in Toronto in the fall of 1978... I've often wondered what became of him.

Anyway, back to the game at hand - as Sinc would say, cheers!

zither

calumny


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Max - there are a few Provenzanos about. One is a retired judge. I don't know any of them personally. Would you like me to pursue the whereabouts of Bard?

manhunt

sleuth


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

gratitude

latitude


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

foray

cleristory

(that's it, I'm outta here 'till the morrow!)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kame

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

ansiform


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you could maybe make a few enquiries on my part, but at the same time, it has been many years... I don't even know what I'd say to the guy. We were all pretty crazy back then... young turks high on themselves and gallons of beer. Still, I am curious, but I'm also

reluctant

and besides, perhaps I should merely stay

reticent

(;->))


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Max - I will put the matter in the

abeyance

folder, and retrieve it at your

behest.

Deal?


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

serigraphy

burnish


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Dealski, good sir.


a

*salutary*

gesture in a 

*mellifluous*

moment.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Relict relationships are best relinquished to the reliquary.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

specious

&

vermifuge


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

centripetal

scumble


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

_Whoa._

I am *stymied* by your *perpiscacity.*


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Ahhh! I wan't to use scumble. It is such an apt term for my normal state of mind. Oh well...

nimbus

fanfare


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey, I'm a fellow scumbler too... oh well, plenty of words to go around, and you lot have come up with some humdingers.
(;->))

sorghum

chaff


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

golem

&

gorgon


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

torpor

trestle


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

fortuitous

& 

happenstance


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

capillary

coalesce


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

occiput

sensorium


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

chattel

ceramicist


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

thaumaturge

hoyden


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

onomatopoeia

burin

halitosis


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ranarian

Cheers


----------



## appleninja (Nov 6, 2003)

FARB

An inauthentic re-enactor of battles.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Jovian

rotund


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

euphemism


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

stentorian

stomata


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

compote


sorrel


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

addlepate

sprat


----------



## arminarm (Jan 12, 2002)

knead


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

masseuse


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

tarnish


skewer


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

bedlam


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

joust

foresee


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

striation

calcified


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

monocotyledon

dickey


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

dicotyledon!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

periphery

peripatetic


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

enthymeme


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

jobsworth (as in it's more than my...)


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

tongue-lashing (as in... I was given a resounding...)


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

nascent

juvenalia


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

dioecious


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

inchoate


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

mortification


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

inveigle


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

mugwumpery


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

perpetuity

derision


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

overelaboration

Max - note - I am taking a meal break!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

limn

bezel

escutcheon

pons


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Yo, LGB - enjoy the meal!
(;->))

Scrumptious

fricasee


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

bain marie

sauté

flambé

profiterole

burp


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

post-prandial


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

aperitif

braised


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

logy


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

modality

periwinkle


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

antecede

cede

supercede


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

forfeit


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

jubate

Cheers


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

probate

denigrate


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

susurrus

exculpate

blancmange

gnosis

frippery

pommade


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

stave

stem

sting


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

calipers

truncheon

bludgeon


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

invidious

degustation


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

percolate

crestfallen


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Martha Stewart, *lachrymose*. And _crestfallen_.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

heh heh! Poor Martha.

berate

adjudicate


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

cupidity

avarice

rapacity

culpable


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*BONUS POST!*









discommend


----------



## jmac (Feb 16, 2003)

what
u
talkin 
about
WILLIS!

...too lazy to go back and decipher!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Word power. Post seldom-used words you know or come across, and if you don't understand one that someone else has posted, go look it up. Expand your vocabulary.


----------



## jmac (Feb 16, 2003)

inclined

predisposed

fain


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Very good, young Grasshopper.

cooper

cepe

gavotte


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

conurbation

beltway

seritonin


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

grunion

whelk

cowrie


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

zephyr

bunion

constable


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

skate

scoot

scupper


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

screed

scrawl

cavitate


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

malversation

Cheers


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

confabulation

promethean


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

sisyphean

quibble


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

quorum

berm

squirm


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

slaphappy

dingus


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

augean


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

rollicker

rockstar


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

sequester

bandy

prolong


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

dymaxion


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

interregnum

elixir

porphyria


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

fennel

dragoon

scorch


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

purfle

cogitate

veldt

arboreal


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

certify

prologue

declination

abstruse


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

dummy
dimwit
dork
dunderhead
drip
dope
dunce
dweeb
dupe
doofus
dolt
dodo
dingbat
dumb-bell
ding-a-ling
dumdum

Cheers


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

sacrilege

sacrum

satori

statuesque

stertorous

stentorian

stalwart

stellar

staph


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Rubenesque


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

clairvoyant


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

prattle

piffle

persiflage


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

scour

scattergun

sasaparilla


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

venal

vortex

veridical


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

wanton

wallaby

wend


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

optic

coptic

fizz


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

sacroiliac

sacerdotal

sublate


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

chipper

chaperone

chastened


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

temper

temporal

titillate


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

cloistered

claptrap

clavinet

clavicle


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

aura

aurora

aureole


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

balaclava

beneficent

boron


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

crutch

coxcomb

cataphract


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

elegiac

endomorphic

ephemeral


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

dipthong

dastardliness

dramaturgy


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

ferrule

flophouse

fester


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

frenulum

synod

bustard


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

hoodoo

hebephrenia

haggle


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

parley

seersucker

bettor

lutenist

ablation

histology

splay


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

viperous

viviparous

oviparous

ovoviviparous

good 

morning


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

clerestory


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

parthenogenesis


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

commingle


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

meristem

conflux

parallax

calliope

aeolian

lyre

donnicker


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

presidium


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

limbic


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

cordite


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

peristalsis


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

gingivitus


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

tempestuous

crinoline

chartruse


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

flatulence

incense

absence

nonsense


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

zealotry


cronyism


pantheism


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

frap

frank

fother


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

fulcrum

fallow

feckless

facula

favela


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

wherewithal
ween


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

wallabee

wanker

welter


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

wicca 

waxen

woe


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

sobriquet

pantograph

marten

turbid

punctilious

manticore

magus


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

tungsten

torso

reaper

rapier

worsted

wisteria


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

pandaemonium


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

sortie

calisthenics

briny


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

chintzy

chancy

cheesy


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

querulous

shim

cordon


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

chancery

chuff

sigmoid

serin


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

choleric

sanguine

phlegmatic


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

arrogate

recondite

tacit


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

taciturn

phlebitis

gormless


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

technocracy


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

jettison

prissy

declension


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

luddite

praxis


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

corkscrew


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

sacrosanct

indubitable

derision


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

vintner

sommelier


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

pusillanimous

pummel

dregs


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

knobbly

natty

nap


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

naugahyde

nosh

nimrod


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

nape

sneap

bedtime for bonzo


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Goodnight then, Doug - I mean, Bonzo. Fun trading words with youse guys again. 
(;->))

virulent

corpulent

gallant


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

gargantuan

lopsided

peculiarity


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

traverse

screech

finagle


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

apotheosis


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

crapulous

reprobate

stultified


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

akimbo

stote

swaddle

dross

spate

inure


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

ptarmigan


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

truncate

extemporize

validate

squire

chastened


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

pap

pep

pip

pop

pantywaist


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

serf

salutary

trepan

skew


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

lobotomize

lenis

loblolly


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

phlogiston

concretion

eglantine

trephine

diminuendo

montane

clast

flexor

extensor

tensor

gizzard

tonsillolith


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

pthalo

cadmium

viridian

puce

turquoise

teal

maroon

vermillion


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

serpentine

scoot

aluminium!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

perineum

goshawk

quell


----------



## appleninja (Nov 6, 2003)

mimsy

mallemaroking

misomusist


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

scoundrel

cam

twinkle


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

paunchy

destitute

cosseted

spurn


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

tallywhacker

tomtit

toneme


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

fibula

tibia

snot


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

ebullient

brittle

tassel

miscreant


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

embiggen

cromulent


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

gimbal

gambol

antiphony

antipode

risible

rhyolite


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

terrapin

contrapuntal

lithotine

gessoe

brazing


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

furbelow

fescue

fondant

lumpen

mitochondria

rotifer

abstemious

cuspidor


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

practicum

hoard

plink

jolt

stratus

cumulative

arroyo


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

umbriferous

Cheers


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

acute

wizened

perpetuity

concise

lassitude


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

plenum

plenary

laminar

venturi

pitot

mendicant

supplicant


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

pew.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

harangue

hector

barmy

curlicue

husbandry

seraphim

cuneiform

barratry

swig

winnow

quinine


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

amicable

serenity

withdrawl

peace

completion


closure.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Well, we've probably covered about .002% of our language so far - yes, perhaps it is indeed time for *desistance*.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

solitude

solitariness

soliloquy


----------

